# illustrator zoom



## aa4 (27. November 2004)

Hallo,

hab 2 Fragen:

1: kann ich eigentlich einer Linie einen Verlauf zuweisen(in Illustrator CS)?
2:gibts ein plugin das das zoomen mit dem scrollrad in illustrator ermöglicht?

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für alle mühe und die antworten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. November 2004)

aa4 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1: kann ich eigentlich einer Linie einen Verlauf zuweisen(in Illustrator CS)?



Ja, indem Du der Linie einen Verlauf zuweist und die Kontur löscht.

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette, u.a. die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------

